# Free Walker with good bloodlines



## BigWoods (Jul 6, 2003)

http://i631.photobucket.com/albums/uu32/tnkmaniez/P9290011.jpg

He has ran track & treed his own ****. Has had **** shot out to him. He knows what he is supposed to do and has the **** almost every time. Problem with him is he does it ALL silent for the most part. Has only been ran alone 95% of the time and he hasn't learned to pack with other dogs real well. I did hunt him last weekend and he did stay with the other dogs so he is progressing. Alone he hunts close but went as deep as the other dogs when he went. I put a lighted collar on him and just stay within sight until I see him working atrack to the tree. He will let out a few low barks at times on the tree until you praise him. He will then tree like he should. I feel if run with other dogs more he would learn to open on the tree. He handles well, has a great pedigree and should make a *******. Has UKC papers to put in your name. Local pick up only.


----------



## reaper (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi Bigwoods,
what is the dogs breeding and how old is he.I may be interested.Thanks


----------



## BigWoods (Jul 6, 2003)

He is 20 months old. The Sire is GrNt Stylish Como and the Dam is NtCh Roberts Annie. Annie is out of GrNt Bear Creek Jake. Annie came from Ben Crockers kennel. Worth a try for free.


----------



## RIVERTRAPPER (Aug 21, 2008)

Any chance your going to the hunt tomorrow in chesaning


----------



## BigWoods (Jul 6, 2003)

Hadn't planned on it but I might if you wanted him. PM me your number if you want to set something up.


----------



## reaper (Apr 22, 2009)

Bigwoods let me know if you still own this hound after the weekend. Thanks.


----------



## BigWoods (Jul 6, 2003)

This hound has a new home.


----------

